# Any medical coding suggestions to get experience (volunteering, internships)?



## Esboykin120 (Jul 8, 2021)

Any ideas to gain additional experience in medical coding besides practicing with Practicode? For example: are there any volunteering or internships I could pursue?  Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## carlystur (Jul 9, 2021)

Ask around at hospitals and clinics if you can volunteer to code or shadow a coder there so you can get some experience. Also, apply to any kind of entry level job at a healthcare facility that you can find whether it be a patient scheduler or recruiter or customer service to get your foot in the door.


----------



## csperoni (Jul 9, 2021)

You can also try AAPCs Project Xtern  https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding-jobs/project-xtern/ 
I know since the pandemic, some places are not taking onsite volunteers or onsite interns, but you can certainly inquire.
If there are large healthcare systems in your area, they may already have a program.  
Smaller independent offices, you would need to contact individually.  Explain you are offering your coding certification skills for free in exchange for experience.  I would have a cover letter explaining along with your resume.  Call and ask for a manager or the manager's email.    

I personally recommend if you don't have any medical office experience, rather than work for completely free, to get an entry level position at a medical office or facility that also employs coders.  Consider front desk, insurance verification, registrar, etc.  Network.  Introduce yourself to the coding team.  Bring them donuts.  Ask questions.  See if you can occasionally work with a coder.  When a coding position does become available, even if the hiring manager is looking for experience, they may consider you because you:
1) Already know the computer system(s)
2) Already work within the employer, so don't need to go through the hiring process
3) Already interact with the department
4) Already impressed them with your amazing work ethic

Good luck!


----------



## renjinir400 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi
Once we find out some facilities offer Xternship, can we contact them directly to their email (provided)?.


----------



## csperoni (Sep 17, 2021)

On the Project Xtern site, there is a FAQ for externs: https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding-jobs/project-xtern/faq.aspx
Q: Do I call the AAPC for placement in an AOES?
A: No, the AAPC is not a placement agency. The AAPC acts as a third party in the project and is a resource only to our members. Please contact AOES directly for placement as AAPC cannot directly perform the functions of placing externs. All of the contact information for each facility is found on the AAPC website and is listed as a resource only.


----------

